# LUMIX g85?



## Pedro_lopez (Feb 22, 2017)

I've been giving a lot of thought into what my next camera is going to be. For some background information I do YouTube vlogs and need a camera that can fill out a general amount of my needs which are:
•Flip screen
•1080p with enough frame rate for slomo video too.
•rugged and compact enough to take almost anywhere
•good autofocus
• Decent low light
• external mic port
• good image stabilization

Now I know there's no all around perfect camera but the g85 seems to have most of what I wants and more.
Does anybody have one that can give me an idea of its abilities. Also any similar recommendations to give thought about.






Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Pedro_lopez (Feb 25, 2017)

Never mind. I bought it and got it in the mail already. I'm just going to learn from experience about mft and how the g85 performs


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Mar 23, 2017)

Had mine a few months now....only it's called a G80 here. Impressed with it on the whole. Just acquired the Panasonic Leica 100-400mm lens....which is brilliant, though a bit pricy (I got a substantial discount by attending a photography show, where it was discounted at one of the exhibitors). Impressed overall with the autofocus of the camera, though one lens I have is a bit vague....though from what I've read on the internet, it's a known problem and nothing to do with the camera. However, the camera is a big step up from the mirrorless I had before (Panasonic G5). I went down the mirrorless route as a supplement to DSLR.....I also have a D7200 for reasons of lightness when out and about and not necessarily interested in photography....I'm bound to say i'm now undecided which one to take with me...I may well end up with both tomorrow.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Mar 23, 2017)

First light through the new lens...using the family cat as a model .


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 23, 2017)

Kenneth Walker said:


> View attachment 136973
> 
> First light through the new lens...using the family cat as a model .


Nice, wonderful rendering.


----------



## Donde (Jul 16, 2017)

I've read the Egyptians measured the time of day by the size of the pupil in a cat's eye.


----------



## fmw (Jul 17, 2017)

Kenneth Walker said:


> View attachment 136973
> 
> First light through the new lens...using the family cat as a model .



No doubt the camera delivers crisp image quality.  Looks like a happy cat.


----------

